# Can I use dark heat transfer paper with a white shirt?



## ilker (Jan 10, 2008)

Can I use dark heat transfer paper with a white shirt?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Of course you can, but the hand is heavier than with a paper for light shirts, and the white in the design may not match the white of your shirt. You just may not prefer the look of opaque paper over that the light paper, and opaque paper costs more. But as far as function, it is possible. The transfer paper itself does not know what color fabric you are applying it to.


----------

